# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > خبر: How to buy safe STO Energy Credits?

## YGDDino866

Star Trek Online is a greatly multiplayer online role-playing game (MMORPG) created by Cryptic Studios based upon the Star Trek franchise. The video game is set in the 25th century, thirty years after the events of Star Trek: Nemesis. Star Trek Online is the initial greatly multiplayer online role-playing game within the Star Trek franchise business as well as was launched for Microsoft Windows in February 2010. At launch, the video game required a video game acquisition as well as a persisting regular monthly cost. In January 2012, it relaunched with a rate of free-to-play access available. After a public beta testing duration, a variation of the video game was released for OS X in March 2014. As a result of technical problems with the port, support for OS X ended in February 2016. It was later released on PlayStation 4 and also Xbox One in September 2016.Star Trek Online is set in the years 2409/2410, thirty years after the occasions of Star Trek: Bane. The alliance in between the United Federation of Planets as well as the Klingon Empire has actually fallen down, and also they are once more up in arms. The Romulan Star Empire continues to deal with the fallout of the loss of their homeworld twenty-two years earlier, while the Dominion rebuilds its pressures. The Borg Collective has actually reappeared as a significant hazard. In later on expansions the Vaadwaur, the Iconians, the Na'Kuhl, the Krenim, the Terran Empire, the Voth, Species 8472, the Tzenkethi and the Hur'q are likewise introduced as adversaries.In Star Trek Online, each gamer works as the captain of their very own ship. Players are able to play as a starship, managing the ship's engineering, tactical, and science systems by keyboard/mouse or utilizing an on-screen console. Gamers can additionally "beam down" and walk around as a gamer character in different setups with access to tools and also details support and combat skills relating to their own characters' courses. Both combat systems are linked throughout the game: away-team missions include busy "run-and-gun" battle, while room battle emphasizes the lasting tactical aspect of fight in between funding ships. Both are provided in concert with the Star Trek story and stress ship placing to effectively use guards during area fight, in addition to the player's away team's positioning in factor to consider of lateral damages and also searching for different weak points to manipulate throughout ground fight.My web page - STO Credits

----------

